# Hello From North Brittany, France.



## Pooh Bear (Jun 19, 2015)

bonne chance!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Please post some pictures of your bee yard! I'm curious what beekeeping looks like in France.


----------



## Plenty of honey (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok No Problem, will try but not sure how this site will accept my pics. Having issues with my file sizes. You can find lots of my pics on www.beesinbrittany.blogspot.com however i will keep trying.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Plenty

Welcome to this site and thanks for sharing your information with us. I enjoyed your website. Very well done indeed! Keep up the great work.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, 

My father-in-law had bees in Morlaix...


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

Bonjour and welcome! Great blog! I see that you also have to put up with asian hornets up north. Horrible things! It seems every year they're getting worse down here. Trapping the queens in the spring does help but when a nest finds your hives in the autumn, it's just heart breaking.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

